# If LED flashlights are so cheap, why are LED aquarium lights so expensive?



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

Been wondering why LED aquarium lights seem so expensive compared to other LED products. 
Has anyone tried taking the heads off a few multiple LED flashlights and connecting them to a power supply for lighting their tank? 

Just wondering why this wouldn't work as a cheap source of additional lighting. 

Thanks,
eb


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Eric,

I hear you on the overpriced LED setups. However, here are a few things to consider:

1. LEDs for aquariums need to be MUCH more powerful than your average LED flashlight, and emit much higher-quality light. We humans can see pretty well in very low light levels, whereas plants need a lot more light, intensity-wise, for photosynthesis.
2. With that being said, most LED aquarium light fixtures are going to be built to be the best and brightest (pun intended) in the industry, partly because they are so efficient.
3. The higher the power needed to drive an electronic system like an array of LEDs, the more complex the driving power electronics need to be. Buck-boost converters, electronic ballasts, and the materials needed to manufacture such high-powered LEDs are inherently expensive.
4. You're also paying for the expertise needed to build said LED fixtures. I've got a B.S. in electrical engineering which is why I'm fairly proficient with LED fixtures. For example: when I wanted to hire a local guy to build a 90 Watt LED fixture for my 29 gallon, he quoted me $1300. After some research and pricing things out, I've budgeted myself at $900. Currently waiting for financial stuff to stabilize to the point I can afford said LED fixture.

Hope that helps. I'm here to answer any questions you might have about the electronics involved


----------



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

Gizmo, check this out: 
T8 LED Tubes 17W series - Super Bright LEDs
Seems like a pair of these could do the job for much less than the $900 you have budgeted.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay Guy, got to ask....why on Earth would you budget $900 on a light for a 29g? I didn't even pay that for 2-36" custom made T5HO fixtures (for my 125g).


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

AC LEDs are also more expensive and harder to come by than DC ones for whatever reason


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

900 bucks that could buy a nive new big tank with nice t5 lighting and everthing


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Hence why I'm not doing it, at least not for awhile 

It's more because I want to build one from scratch. I had a DIY thread about it at one point, kinda gave up when I got the quote for some auto repairs that nuked my savings though.

I think the baseline expenditure for any size tank is a couple hundred for the basics, it's just marginally more expensive for the bigger tanks.

Those T8 bulbs look pretty cool!


----------



## Razmear (Sep 23, 2011)

Another option from the same site: 
LF-xW30SMD Light Fixture with ON/OFF Switch

2 of the 24 inch bars at $30 each seems like it would take care of a 55gal tank nicely. 6500K and 1600 lumens for the pair. They have waterproof models on the same page for a bit more cash.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sounds like I've got some learning to do on my LED setups, haha

Thanks for the info Raz


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Razmear said:


> Another option from the same site:
> LF-xW30SMD Light Fixture with ON/OFF Switch
> 
> 2 of the 24 inch bars at $30 each seems like it would take care of a 55gal tank nicely. 6500K and 1600 lumens for the pair. They have waterproof models on the same page for a bit more cash.


Can someone tell me if these would grow plants? I am quite confused by this, but this seems like a great option if it does!


----------



## Bee (Oct 7, 2011)

Nope, I found one for 60 bucks that will be sufficient for my 55 gallon brand new. LEDs are not expensive


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would be skeptical about the ability to grow plants with these. In the right spectrum, but is it enough light for your tank is the question. I would want PAR data at given ranges from the light to see if it would work before I bought them, or at least have access to a PAR meter. If you wanted these for plants, that is.


----------

